# Delayed ovulation after an HSG?



## Pirate

Has anyone experienced delayed ovulation after an HSG? If so, how long was your ovulation delayed?

I had a HSG done last Friday, 2/28, on CD 10. I always get a +OPK on CD13 (occasionally late on CD12) and as of today, CD15, I have not got a positive yet. Temps also indicate that I have not ovulated, so I know I didn't miss it, I usually have clockwork 28 day cycles and clockwork CD14 ovulation so this is weirding me out a bit. We're on a self-imposed (or, more accurately, Pirate imposed) EOD schedule until I get a +OPK.


----------



## PrayingLady

Didn't want to read and run. I did not have a delayed ovulation but I did have some spotting. 

Hope you ovulate soon doll!


----------



## Pirate

Thanks! I had spotting too, but that cleared up two days after the procedure.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Sorry I have no experience or advice but I am going for a HSG soon so was curious to follow this thread and see what happens for you. At least that way if the same thing happens to me I can know it does happen!! Hoping you O soon!


----------



## Pirate

I've been doing a bit of research and it appears that a lot of women have delayed ovulation after an HSG, though doctors will say there is no medical reason for this. I've spent some time researching and I think the delayed ovulation may not have been a result of the procedure itself, but a result of taking 800mg of Ibuprofen the day of the procedure as instructed. Apparently Ibuprofen can delay ovulation. I knew you shouldn't take it while TTC or pregnant, I just didn't know it could cause a delay. 

I'm actually glad I took the Ibuprofen because the procedure I was one of the unlucky minority that it was quite painful for. I don't even want to think about how painful it would have been if I didn't have the Advil. 

Despite the inconvenience of my normally clockwork cycles being delayed for a couple of days, I'm actually glad we had a few extra days to DTD since the HSG was on CD10.

Anyway, I feel better now that I have a plausible explanation.


----------



## Pirate

I just wanted to update this thread in case anyone searches and finds it. I finally ovulated on CD17 (normal is CD13-14) and my consistent 14 day LP was extended by a few days too. Also my period after the HSG has been absolutely awful. I don't know if this will help anyone else, but I thought I'd update.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi i just had mine done yesterday and it was absolutely awful. When the dye was pushed in i could feel it running through like burning sensation. But as soon as it spilled, it became less painful. They say that if it hurts, then there is a slight blockage. I conceived DD a cycle after my first hsg and hoping to conceive this cycle lol. Pirate did u get a lot of bding in and how soon did u bd ( if u don't mind me asking)


----------



## Pirate

I didn't conceive the cycle of my HSG, and it's unlikely that we will conceive without IVF (but that has nothing to do with the HSG because my tubes were completely clear). We DTD the same day I had the procedure, probably 8-10 hours later. We were told not to have intercourse until the next day, but we hadn't done it in like 11 days so we couldn't wait any longer. My lady bits finally felt back to normal around four days later.


----------



## Palladium

My HSG delayed ovulation for a long time, I basically skipped a cycle. I did take the ibuprofen (it was before I learned about it delaying ovulation) so it could have been from that, but it was very frustrating, whatever caused it. I'm having a saline infusion ultrasound next week, and I'm hoping the same thing doesn't happen.


----------



## JJKCB

I had a late HSG at 10am on CD13 got my first positive OPK at 3pm the same day (it was negative at 3pm on CD12) 

I then got 2 more positives the next day as well

assuming I have the average 14 day LP (I dont know as I dont normally O) then my O was earlier than it should of been in the last 2 cycles but only by 2 days which is nothing really


----------



## Pirate

It's so interesting that we all had different experiences! My cycles and ovulation are normally clockwork, but the HSG really threw things out of whack. The HSG and a transvaginal ultrasound are the only things that were different this cycle, and there is no reason the HSG should have delayed things, but it was the only thing different so it's what I'm "blaming." I hope the HSG clears everything out for you ladies and help you get your BFPs!


----------



## Dreambaby69

well i normally get positive opk on cd14 and O on cd 16 but u guessed it cd15 today and no positive OPK WTF #notahappybunny


----------



## Cnd124

Hi I too had an hsg on cd8 and ovulate regularly between 12-14. I'm now on cd 14 and still have not had a positive opk test. I also took an aleve but I am not sure that is to blame or the hsg. I really hope I ov this cycle.


----------



## Pirate

It's really a unnerving position to be in, cnd! Keep peeing on OPKs and I bet it will happen in a day or two! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BabyPrayers21

Ladies, Thank you all for sharing your experiences. This thread has put my mind at ease as I too have had an HSG done and took Iburofen prior an am late to get a positive opk. I usually get a positive opk on CD 20. I'm on CD 21 and still no positive. Based on what several of you are saying it may just happen later than usual.
By the way my HSG was awful. The catheter being inserted nearly caused me to pass out. However we did discover that my tubes are quite open in fact the doc was racing the dye to check my left side cuz my right spilled so quickly. I had spotting for 4 days after and I cringe every time I even think about having it done. DH and have been :sex: quite frequently as we were told that many get there :bfp: following and HSG.

I'm praying for a :bfp: so that I can maybe hopefully cancel our meeting with the RE next month.


----------



## Cnd124

Thanks Pirate. I even asked the nurse and she said that "doesn't have anything to do with the hsg" and that I should keep testing. Hope we all get bfp soon!!


----------



## Pirate

Mine said that, too, cnd! 

Good luck to both of you for speedy BFPs!


----------



## LittleBunnie

:wave: I'm not sure if it was due to the HSG, but my ovulation was supposed to be 2-3 days after I had gotten it done. It didn't end up coming for 5 days afterwards.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Just an update from me ladies.I had my hsg done 2 weeks ago(it was awful and at one point the radiologist asked for more dye, guess i had blockages. At the end both tubes were cleared). My O was pushed back 3 days. I am pleased to say that it worked for me cos I got my :bfp: yesterday at 11 dpo. Good luck and baby dust to all xx:happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

BabyPrayers21 said:


> Ladies, Thank you all for sharing your experiences. This thread has put my mind at ease as I too have had an HSG done and took Iburofen prior an am late to get a positive opk. I usually get a positive opk on CD 20. I'm on CD 21 and still no positive. Based on what several of you are saying it may just happen later than usual.
> By the way my HSG was awful. The catheter being inserted nearly caused me to pass out. However we did discover that my tubes are quite open in fact the doc was racing the dye to check my left side cuz my right spilled so quickly. I had spotting for 4 days after and I cringe every time I even think about having it done. DH and have been :sex: quite frequently as we were told that many get there :bfp: following and HSG.
> 
> I'm praying for a :bfp: so that I can maybe hopefully cancel our meeting with the RE next month.

It definitely pushed mine back and mine was absolutely awful. They say that if it hurts and both tubes are clear, then u had minor blockages that was cleared and ur chances for a bfp in the 3 cycles following is significantly increased. It worked for me, :bfp: 2 weeks after Hsg. So good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## ttcbbb

My first HSG did not alter when I ovulate, and I had another HSG done when I had a lap in February on CD8 and ovulated normally around CD14. However, my second cycle after those procedures I didn't even start getting positive OPKs until CD 18 and got them through CD20. I'm still waiting for a BFP or AF to come and I'm on CD30 (my cycles have always been 28 days or shorter).


----------



## FrenchieCA

Hi Ladies!

I had my first HSG this morning on CD12. Last cycle, I ovulated on CD13. I am so glad I found this thread and will try not to panic is O doesn't come in the couple days. Fingers crossed!


----------



## B Michaelson

My O was delayed from cd14/15 to cd18 with my hsg. I had it cd10 and bled for 4 days after. It's possible it was from the cp the cycle before but I feel it was from the hsg because pieces of my lining were shedding.


----------



## Cnd124

Update: I got the dreaded AF. ::sad1: Started chlomid and was told I have one mature follicle when doc wanted to see 3. I hope that's normal and my dh's :spermy: will reach it!


----------



## Ariannda

Cnd124 said:


> Update: I got the dreaded AF. ::sad1: Started chlomid and was told I have one mature follicle when doc wanted to see 3. I hope that's normal and my dh's :spermy: will reach it!

THREE ?! i never had more than 2 and did clomid 50 and100mg and I ovulate on my own. Three seems way too many, i would think they'd want at least one GOOD follicle with perhaps a second as a back up.

Also i had no pain during 2 HSG's, the first revealing i had both blocked tubes (the HSG did not clear either) and the second using a cardiac cath balloon to open one/both (ended up opening right, total spillage with left spilling into the tube but not out of it, it took months to determine it WAS blocked and probably always had been). I didn't check ovulation because we stopped bothering to do anything when we realized pregnancy literally wasn't going to happen, and my DH was done during ovulation for the second HSG.


----------



## Cnd124

Hi Ariannda, yes I had other follicles but they weren't mature yet. The nurse said with chlomid, they would like to see more mature follicles as this is how they "should" respond. I also ovulate every month on my own. I was told to give myself the trigger shot tomorrow if I do not get a peak ovulation result on my opk. I see that you're expecting. Congrats!!


----------



## Pirate

Sorry to hear about AF and your poor response to Clomid. I'm actually considering taking it too just as a last ditch attempt to get pregnant, even though I know it isn't likely to work. Unfortunately the cost is out of pocket and my RE wants monitoring, so I'm weighing if the $1k is worth it for probably nothing. Probably not.


----------



## Cnd124

Pirate said:


> Sorry to hear about AF and your poor response to Clomid. I'm actually considering taking it too just as a last ditch attempt to get pregnant, even though I know it isn't likely to work. Unfortunately the cost is out of pocket and my RE wants monitoring, so I'm weighing if the $1k is worth it for probably nothing. Probably not.

Hi Pirate, yes all the costs are ridiculous...to have a baby we've all tried to avoid having in our younger years..


----------



## Pirate

Agreed. And until we start treating infertility as the medical condition that it is, nothing will change. Honestly we wouldn't have done IVF/donor egg IVF even if I had unlimited financial resources, but it would have been nice to have it covered by insurance so that cost wasn't a huge part of our decision making process.


----------



## Cnd124

Pirate said:


> Agreed. And until we start treating infertility as the medical condition that it is, nothing will change. Honestly we wouldn't have done IVF/donor egg IVF even if I had unlimited financial resources, but it would have been nice to have it covered by insurance so that cost wasn't a huge part of our decision making process.

It's so unfair how these things aren't covered but once you get knocked up, you get the green light. It's almost like they're saying they dont care if you're infertile and it's not their problem. My husband and I are in the middle of purchasing a home, thinking that this would also take our minds off of this TTC mess but it seems like it's making it worse! lol I'd rather spend money on a home I know I will have! I'm not sure I'd go for a second round of chlomid! I know I'm being so negative but I'm just venting so I hope everyone takes my comments in stride. :shrug:


----------



## Pirate

Threats out thing too. We're not going to drop $15k+ on IVF when it had around an 8-12% chance of working for me. That money is much better spent on a down payment for a house or put into my retirement account. To each their own, and I strongly believe that there is no universal right answer for a couple, but I need the peace of mind that I make smart financial decisions.


----------



## Cnd124

Pirate said:


> Threats out thing too. We're not going to drop $15k+ on IVF when it had around an 8-12% chance of working for me. That money is much better spent on a down payment for a house or put into my retirement account. To each their own, and I strongly believe that there is no universal right answer for a couple, but I need the peace of mind that I make smart financial decisions.

I hear ya! Good luck to you and the hubs!


----------



## Mrs.AH

Thank you ladies for this thread. I'm waiting to get mine done. I just had my appointment with my OB. I have had Clomid work when I was ttc in 2008 for my ds but since then I had PID therefore I could have scar tissue so I have to go to do when when I get a new cycle. I'm a little nervous, who likes pain? My dh just had his semen analysis on Wednesday. Now we wait for the ultrasound and hsg. I'm hopeful though. It's worth it in the end! I stopped taking ibprophan and started bleeding heavy long cycles so I have to take it to slow and stop my cycle. I'm glad to know what to expect! I'll update after :)


----------



## Pirate

Good luck, Mrs. AH! I hope the HSG is your magic bullet!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I don't know if anyone is paying attn to this thread anymore, but I thought I would ask - I had an HSG done on 8/21 and got my next AF a week early. So I'm on the 2nd cycle after the HSG and I'm not O'ing when I usually do (usually cd16-18 and it's now cd20). After reading through this thread, could that have been from the couple Advil I took this past weekend to get rid of a headache?? or do you think after-effects from the HSG? or just plain old annoying cycle changes?

any thoughts are appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## moni_3ef

I had an HSG done on day 5 of my cycle. I took 2 extra strength Tylenol before so the "Ibuprofen delaying O" idea doesn't work for me. I have a longer cycle- 32-26 days, more recently it has been a steady 33-34 days. I have high FSH, but also high AMH. I usually ovulate anywhere from day 17 to day 19, but never after. I started using the Clearblue Advanced Ovulation stick a little early as I had read that the HSG may cause me to O early. Got two negatives on days 11 and 12, and "high" readings from days 13-18. Never saw a peak so I didn't know what was going on. Got a "low" reading on day 19 so I didn't test on days 20 or 21. Starting feeling O pains on day 21 and seeing EWCM, which I had not seen until then, which is weird for me. I tested on Day 22 and got "Peak" reading. So yes, it did make me O late. I knew something was up b/c I have strong O pains and didn't start feeling them until day 21.
Hope this helps...


----------



## Bathgirl

Hi everyone. Glad I saw this thread. I had my HSG last Tues on day 8. I usually get a positive OPK around day 15. However, last month I did not manage to get a positive somehow and this month it's CD17 and still no positive! So annoying, I finally got the digital OPKs and all I get is a round circle :(.

I have however had super strong ovulation pains the last two days, though they have gone today....like I could feel the egg moving down! I feel I can feel things more after the HSG. Don't get why I would have such strong pain and still no positive though?? Anyone else had that??

Thanks


----------

